# success stories with low amh



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has any success stories with a lower AMH?

I have been told mine is low, but normal for my age-39. Consultant wants to crack on with IVF, but I'm not entitled on NHS and have only done 2 rounds clomid. 1st nothing and 2nd got AF so figure something worked.

Currently on a break while OH is working away so plenty time to sort stuff out in my head

Would be nice to know of any good news, just to keep me sane

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=302256.0#ixzz2Lj07RDnM


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

hello spudlin,

I am 43 with low amh (1.16) and low afc. 

My dh and I have only this year started to look into fertility treatment and have only met with consultant twice. At our last appt, I was recommended IUI because of my poor Ovarian reserve test results. I was told to contact clinic when af began to arrange hycosy test to make sure tubes & uterus all ok before starting IUI treatment.

I started bleeding over the weekend. I did a hpt this morning to just make sure I was not pregnant before the test and was totally surprised that I got a BFP!

But , I am bleeding so not sure if I am going to be able to hold onto it......

You're much younger than me in fertility years and have a better amh & younger eggs.....

So I would say don't let go of your dream.....

yx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Ah yoyo, hope it sticks  

Thanks for your lovely positive vibes. My consultant just keeps pushing IVF, no mention of IUI  

I have a hycosy booked but don't have regular periods so need provera to induce af before I can have it done. I then have another 4 rounds of clomid, with follicle tracking. OH is away working so I am chilling about the whole thing at the minute.

Good luck, everything crossed for you.


----------

